# what does "work even" mean ?



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

Here is the jest of the pattern where I'm having the problem. The pattern name is JULI #2160 woman's cowled Vest by Plymouth:
Shape Armholes (RS) bind off 7 sts. 64 sts left.
decrease row:decrease 3 times more. 56 sts left.
WORK EVEN on remaining sts, still keeping the first and last sts in garter, until armhole measures 8 3/4".
Work 4 more rows, working center 30 sts in garter st.
I so don't understand any of this section, and I've read and re-read. Please help me understand this section 
Thank you sooooo much


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

'Work even' means to keep knitting as you were.

Link to pattern page: http://www.knitting-crochet-yarn.com/Plymouth-Juli-Yarn-Pattern-2160-Womans-Cowled-Vest_p_57909.html


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> Here is the jest of the pattern where I'm having the problem. The pattern name is JULI #2160 woman's cowled Vest by Plymouth:
> Shape Armholes (RS) bind off 7 sts. 64 sts left.
> decrease row:decrease 3 times more. 56 sts left.
> WORK EVEN on remaining sts, still keeping the first and last sts in garter, until armhole measures 8 3/4".
> ...


Don't increase, don't decrease, don't change nuttin'.


----------



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

do you mean that I should keep decreasing until I reach 30 sts ?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> do you mean that I should keep decreasing until I reach 30 sts ?


What part of don't don't you understand?


----------



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

well if I keep knitting the existing 56 sts until I get to 8 3/4" then I "still" have 56 sts when the pattern says work 4 more rows, working the center 30 sts. Now how do I get to 30 sts when you tell me not to increase or decrease?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> What part of don't don't you understand?


Seriously? Is that necessary?


----------



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

I am really sorry, that I don't understand, but I am trying


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> well if I keep knitting the existing 56 sts until I get to 8 3/4" then I "still" have 56 sts when the pattern says work 4 more rows, working the center 30 sts. Now how do I get to 30 sts when you tell me not to increase or decrease?


You'll still have the 56 stitches when you get to 8-3/4". ON THE NEXT ROW, count your stitches so that you know which ones are the 30 stitches in the middle (not the 13 on either side of them). In that last four rows the center 30 stitches are done all in knit, i.e., garter stitch.


----------



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

thank you and thank you sooo much. Sometimes its the way its phrased . I'm still learning and atleast you pretty much spelled it out for me. Thank you for taking the time with me.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a pattern for a tiny baby booties that I thought would pass for an American Girl shoe but it said "keep in pattern" so I didn't know what to do! 

thanks, Hot hands Sue, for asking the question!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

It's all details. And, as with anything that has a lot of details, there is some specialized language. Hang in there--you'll learn the language!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> well if I keep knitting the existing 56 sts until I get to 8 3/4" then I "still" have 56 sts when the pattern says work 4 more rows, working the center 30 sts. Now how do I get to 30 sts when you tell me not to increase or decrease?


That's what it says. It doesn't say to decrease to 30 sts. It says to work the 30 CENTER stitches in garter stitch.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Seriously? Is that necessary?


Yes. Don't means don't why would you ask if you could?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> I am really sorry, that I don't understand, but I am trying


We all have questions at some time. That's why KP is here. The only dumb question is the one you don't ask


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> Here is the jest of the pattern where I'm having the problem. The pattern name is JULI #2160 woman's cowled Vest by Plymouth:
> Shape Armholes (RS) bind off 7 sts. 64 sts left.
> decrease row:decrease 3 times more. 56 sts left.
> WORK EVEN on remaining sts, still keeping the first and last sts in garter, until armhole measures 8 3/4".
> ...


Work even means, as others have said, work with no more decreases, in whatever pattern stitch you are using, keeping the Garter Stitch at each end of the rows.
When you get to 8 3/4 inches you will work 4 more rows, still with the Garter Stitch at each end of the row and with the centre 30 stitches in Garter Stitch as well.
The Garter Stitch at each end is creating your armhole edges and the Garter Stitch in the centre is forming your neck band, well that is how it looks to me.
Hope this helps to alleviate your confusion.
When you have been reading patterns as long as I have, you will find it much easier to work out what the pattern writer is telling you to do.
Feel free to PM me if you have any more problems.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

thank you so much for taking the time to explain it to me. You are right, I'm new to learning to understand, I just wasn't getting how to get from 56 sts down to 30 without decreasing. I never want to or mean to insult people here. I am so happy that I found people who are willing to help out, lol no matter the time of day. Please don't give up on us. We are willing souls


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> thank you so much for taking the time to explain it to me. You are right, I'm new to learning to understand, I just wasn't getting how to get from 56 sts down to 30 without decreasing. I never want to or mean to insult people here. I am so happy that I found people who are willing to help out, lol no matter the time of day. Please don't give up on us. We are willing souls


You certainly didn't insult anyone, as far as I can see, but maybe someone else got out of the wrong side of the bed and got annoyed because you were not "getting" it.
Some things are so obvious after years of experience but look like a foreign language in the beginning.
Don't worry, you are welcome to PM me any time for help.
I am in New Zealand so might not be on KP at the same time as you but I am sure that won't bother at all.
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Glad you are able to continue with your garment now. Just read your pattern through at least twice before starting work, then take each sentence as it comes.
Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for asking. Your question is perfectly reasonable. When she has a bad day she is rude and nasty to everyone. Then she tries to explain it by saying she was joking. Most do not find her comments funny. 


HOT HANDS SUE said:


> I am really sorry, that I don't understand, but I am trying


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Even means keep on as you are after the decreases,until you get to the measurement in the pattern.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> I am really sorry, that I don't understand, but I am trying


Good luck with finishing your project Sue.
Don't forget, always ask if something is difficult to understand. 
I have friends who have knitted for many, many years but are 'pattern challenged'. When things are explained in a different way it usually becomes crystal clear to them.

Hope to see you posting again.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> thank you so much for taking the time to explain it to me. You are right, I'm new to learning to understand, I just wasn't getting how to get from 56 sts down to 30 without decreasing. I never want to or mean to insult people here. I am so happy that I found people who are willing to help out, lol no matter the time of day. Please don't give up on us. We are willing souls


What you do is divide your stitches in half 56/2 = 28. Put a marker after the 28 th stitch counting from the left.

Now count 15 stitches to the right of your marker and put another marker. Now go back to your "middle" marker and count 15 stitches back to the left. Place a marker there. Take out the "middle" marker.

Now work as you have been... doing garter stitch ( knit every row if you are working flat) over those 30 stitches in the CENTER. Until you achieve the length the pattern tells you to.

I know how you feel I had the devil of a time with a sweater a few months ago. Some KP'ers had to almost hit me over the head to get me to do what the pattern said and not what I thought it said. Good luck.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank god for all of you experienced knitters here. I love all of you. When I started KP I was a easy peasy knitter and you all helped me out. Made me do things I would not have tried. All because I asked what I thought where stupid questions but there are no stupid questions. So please just because you are learning do not feel bad. Every one learns something new every day on this site even some of those experienced ladies. GO KP>>>>


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jinx said:


> Thank you for asking. Your question is perfectly reasonable. When she has a bad day she is rude and nasty to everyone. Then she tries to explain it by saying she was joking. Most do not find her comments funny.


So don't doesn't me don't to you? Interesting. The problem is people don't read what's written. And I've been jumped here when I didn't read what others wrote. Every one's still alive aren't they.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Thank god for all of you experienced knitters here. I love all of you. When I started KP I was a easy peasy knitter and you all helped me out. Made me do things I would not have tried. All because I asked what I thought where stupid questions but there are no stupid questions. So please just because you are learning do not feel bad. Every one learns something new every day on this site even some of those experienced ladies. GO KP>>>>


Who said the question was stupid? Can you point me to that poster?


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> Here is the jest of the pattern where I'm having the problem. The pattern name is JULI #2160 woman's cowled Vest by Plymouth:
> Shape Armholes (RS) bind off 7 sts. 64 sts left.
> decrease row:decrease 3 times more. 56 sts left.
> WORK EVEN on remaining sts, still keeping the first and last sts in garter, until armhole measures 8 3/4".
> ...


Keeping 56 stitch on the needle place a stitch marker after the 13 stitch both ends. 30 stitches in the middle should be the collar. Kiit all stitch for 4 rows. That is what work even means


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

It is a beautiful pattern. It will be lovely when you finish. Can you post a picture when you are done?


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

What a great looking vest. I think I will order the pattern. It means the same as Jean says, just keep knitting as you are.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

"Work even" means you follow your pattern without increases or decreases being made. So, for example, the pattern says "work even in stocking stitch for 3 inches" you would knit a row, purl a row for 3 inches without increase or decrease. Hope this makes sense


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Who said the question was stupid? Can you point me to that poster?


Read her post again, she said SHE thought they were stupid questions ... jeez

@ HOT HANDS SUE .. I'm certainly not an advanced knitter but if you're ever stuck you can PM me anytime .. and good luck


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Work even until x number of inches from (a certain point) = continue knitting in pattern that has already been established until that x number has been reached... then begin the next set of instructions. 
Hope that answers your question.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

The bit that I don't understand is

Shape armholes (RS) bind off 7 stitches. 64 sts left.
decrease row: decrease three times more 56 sts left.

The previous row you decreased 7 stitches but you can't decrease 7 stitches at the beginning of the next 3 rows and get to 56 sts. Anyway it is decrease row, singular.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bellestarr said:


> Read her post again, she said SHE thought they were stupid questions ... jeez
> 
> @ HOT HANDS SUE .. I'm certainly not an advanced knitter but if you're ever stuck you can PM me anytime .. and good luck


Can you quote her on that. I didn't see the word stupid in any of her posts.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Like others have suggested markers can be a real help. Use them to separate different sections of your knitting so you can keep track of where you are. If you need help, keep asking. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> What part of don't don't you understand?


Is that necessary. She is asking a question because she needs help. Don't be so harsh. If you don't have the patience to explain more than once then don't answer at all.


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

mama879 said:


> Thank god for all of you experienced knitters here. I love all of you. When I started KP I was a easy peasy knitter and you all helped me out. Made me do things I would not have tried. *All because I asked what I thought where stupid questions* but there are no stupid questions. So please just because you are learning do not feel bad. Every one learns something new every day on this site even some of those experienced ladies. GO KP>>>>


@ WindingRoad, Honestly, if i had asked something and got the brash replies you gave i wouldn't wanna ask anything again, it's really not helping when you chastise someone for not knowing something.

It's one thing to help, another to come across as arrogant.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Hot Hands-we are alllllllllllllllll still learning -thank goodness for this web link/blog -I learn from this every day and have been knitting a looooooooong time 

P.S. Ladies- Remember what Thumpers Momma told him !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Don't increase, don't decrease, don't change nuttin'.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

BARBIE-s said:


> Hot Hands-we are alllllllllllllllll still learning -thank goodness for this web link/blog -I learn from this every day and have been knitting a looooooooong time
> 
> P.S. Ladies- Remember what Thumpers Momma told him !!!!!!!!!!


LOL i had to google "what did thumpers mother tell him"

I thought it was gonna be something about carrots


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Usually, as others have said it means to continue without any changes, i.e : further increases, or decreases.That way you keep the same number of stitches.Hope this helps.
We are always learning, even experienced knitters...


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

As others have stated, it just means to continue in the pattern without any increases or decreases. We are always learning, even experienced knitters.That's what this site is about.

Oops sorry this is a duplicate.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> do you mean that I should keep decreasing until I reach 30 sts ?


No. You have 56 stitches and keep knitting those 56 stitches for the 8 3/4 inches as stated. When you get there on the right side you K across and on the wrong side you k 1, P 12, K 30, P 12, and K1 then do the right side one more time and the wrong side one more time. That gives you a center 4 rows of garter stitch with stockinette on each side on those rows.

Since it is a paid pattern, I can't see what comes next, but I would guess you then work decreases in the area of either side of the center 30 to make the curve for the front of the neck and then the bind offs for the shoulder seam. I never bind off the shoulder stitches. I hold them on a holder and when I have the back and front done I do a three needle bind off instead of sewing the shoulders for a more stable line across the shoulder.


----------



## Bre (Jan 6, 2015)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> well if I keep knitting the existing 56 sts until I get to 8 3/4" then I "still" have 56 sts when the pattern says work 4 more rows, working the center 30 sts. Now how do I get to 30 sts when you tell me not to increase or decrease?


sounds like a good question. i want to know, too.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Quiltermouse said:


> You'll still have the 56 stitches when you get to 8-3/4". ON THE NEXT ROW, count your stitches so that you know which ones are the 30 stitches in the middle (not the 13 on either side of them). In that last four rows the center 30 stitches are done all in knit, i.e., garter stitch.


Ditto! I think that it is the center 30 stitches that are confusing you!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

HOT HANDS SUE Aren't the patient people on here just so wonderful. My knitting advanced so much because of these kind people who understand that we were ALL beginners at some point and just don't know all the knitting language. With their kind and patient tutelage I understand pattern language so much better now and this has resulted in more enjoyable knitting. One wonders why a person even attempts to answer if they are actually angry that you don't understand. Ignore that and keep on asking. The patient Angels on here want people to enjoy knitting so the craft stays alive.


----------



## Hauck (Jan 4, 2015)

That's exactly right Clancy P! If we answer their or our questions with an attitude then they quit asking & that is not what this forum is for I don't think.


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

MartiG said:


> HOT HANDS SUE Aren't the patient people on here just so wonderful. My knitting advanced so much because of these kind people who understand that we were ALL beginners at some point and just don't know all the knitting language. With their kind and patient tutelage I understand pattern language so much better now and this has resulted in more enjoyable knitting. One wonders why a person even attempts to answer if they are actually angry that you don't understand. Ignore that and keep on asking. The patient Angels on here want people to enjoy knitting so the craft stays alive.


What a wonderful comment, and so true. I am learning so much on here thanks to all the experienced and helpful people who are right there with great advice!

:thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Work even means to keep the knitting the same that you have been doing up until the arm opening is 8 3/4" then you will continue on knitting dividing the stitches so that you will have a 13-30-13 ratio keeping the center 30 stitches in the garter stitch, I assume you also keep the first and the last stitch in the garter stitch as stated in your directions above. I hope that this makes some sense to you..as this is how I perceive it ,EX: (xxxxxxxxxxxxx)13 sts. (oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo)30sts center, (xxxxxxxxxxxxx)13sts.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Was able to edit and correct my earlier message; disregard this.


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

MartiG said:


> HOT HANDS SUE Aren't the patient people on here just so wonderful. My knitting advanced so much because of these kind people who understand that we were ALL beginners at some point and just don't know all the knitting language. With their kind and patient tutelage I understand pattern language so much better now and this has resulted in more enjoyable knitting. One wonders why a person even attempts to answer if they are actually angry that you don't understand. Ignore that and keep on asking. The patient Angels on here want people to enjoy knitting so the craft stays alive.


Boy oh boy! Truer words were never spoken! The members of this forum have given me the courage to try more difficult projects and I would be horrified to have someone implying that I was being stupid just because I didn't understand. Makes me wonder if there might be "trolls" in this forum that don't even knit.


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

MartiG said:


> HOT HANDS SUE Aren't the patient people on here just so wonderful. My knitting advanced so much because of these kind people who understand that we were ALL beginners at some point and just don't know all the knitting language. With their kind and patient tutelage I understand pattern language so much better now and this has resulted in more enjoyable knitting. One wonders why a person even attempts to answer if they are actually angry that you don't understand. Ignore that and keep on asking. The patient Angels on here want people to enjoy knitting so the craft stays alive.


Ditto that. I'm pretty new to knitting too and sometimes I have to ask a question over and over until I hear it explained in a way that makes sense to me. Thank you for all the wonderful posters out there that enjoy mentoring and give generously and patiently of their time.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

QUILTERMOUSE is correct.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Keep working on different patterns and you will learn to read them in time. Never forget, however, that punctuation is part of the pattern so pay attention to every character including parentheses, colons, periods -- every individual instruction. Also remember that when you make mistakes, you are learning - yes, the hard way, but you will remember it!


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

I'm not really new to knitting, but I did take a 30 year break, so I'm rusty on a lot of knitting terminology. I'm always a little hesitant to ask questions on here because I'm afraid it's such a stupid question, that someone will "call" me on my stupidy. I have to say, you all have been wonderful to me and very helpful.

Because of all your help and encouragement, I'm attempting a sampler afghan with a lot of difficult (to me) patterns.

So, Hot Hands Sue, ask away. The vast majority of people who answer you, are people who genuinely want to help.

Sherrie


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> Here is the jest of the pattern where I'm having the problem. The pattern name is JULI #2160 woman's cowled Vest by Plymouth:
> Shape Armholes (RS) bind off 7 sts. 64 sts left.
> decrease row:decrease 3 times more. 56 sts left.
> WORK EVEN on remaining sts, still keeping the first and last sts in garter, until armhole measures 8 3/4".
> ...


"Work Even" means to not do any more increasing or decreasing, work pattern as instructed.


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Seriously, is it necessary to be sarcastic when someone is asking for help?


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

grandma68 said:


> Seriously, is it necessary to be sarcastic when someone is asking for help?


I was not being sarcastic, I was answering her question of what does work even mean.


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

janenedrow53 said:


> I was not being sarcastic, I was answering her question of what does work even mean.


I'm pretty sure she didn't mean you


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

In my opinion, sTarting the sentence with the word "seriously" is sarcastic. Ask those around you and see what they say. You could have easily answered her question without the sarcasm.


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

This reply was meant for the person who started her reply with the word seriously. I've noticed that sometimes when someone asks for help, the reply sounds as if they are being sneered at for not knowing the answer. This forum is for sharing and learning. Please continue to be generous in your reply, as most of you are. Thanks for listening.


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

The person who in my opion was rude there is no excuse for
Answering a question the way you did we are on this website
To learn from those who know more than we do. I am a
Teacher and I would never treat any student way you did
We all are learning. If you can't be nice don't post.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

If you have been decreasing, and then get an instruction to work even, it means to stop decreasing and just work in whatever stitch pattern you were using before you started decreasing, for as long as the instructions tell you to.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

HHSue, I hope you got the answer to your question. It wasn't silly at all. Sometimes it takes a while for things to "click" in our brains. Reading a knitting pattern sometimes feels like learning a foreign language!!!


----------



## Djavan (Sep 6, 2014)

Now I will hesitate before asking questions. My experience on KP has always been so helpful. We beginners run into patterns that use terminology that is foreign to us as in learning anything new. Thankful that 99.9% of you are willing to explain and give advice even though my questions about patterns are so very clear to you experienced people. Thank you all again for being there for us!!


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Sometimes that "work even" is quirky. I have had to put things down and come back to not over think sometimes. If I have just done some increases or decreases then I have to figure out if work even is do which pattern stitch. I even feel unclear explaining what to look for when "working even".


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

HOT HAND SUE we all supported of each other's work and
I think your brave to try this hard to finish something that
You started. Me I would have probably put it away,but since
I can ask all the caring ladies I do things I never thought
I could. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Sometimes the same information phrased differently works better.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Who said the question was stupid? Can you point me to that poster?


Here we go again *sigh*. Do you live alone and don't get enough attention? Did your dog pee on your ankle this morning? What's your point in playing the kinds of games you play on the forum? I'm just asking stupid questions so I can understand what's with you that compels you to repeat snarky behavior with little or no provocation..... Really, there are better, more positive ways of meeting your needs/wants than punishing the rest of the world over them. Doesn't that ever strike you as being inappropriate on a forum that prides itself upon being helpful and friendly? I'm generally a patient person, but I've been actually reading almost everything you post and I simply don't have any patience left right now.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Djavan said:


> Now I will hesitate before asking questions. My experience on KP has always been so helpful. We beginners run into patterns that use terminology that is foreign to us as in learning anything new. Thankful that 99.9% of you are willing to explain and give advice even though my questions about patterns are so very clear to you experienced people. Thank you all again for being there for us!!


Please, please don't let a handful out of thousands of people intimidate you into hesitating. The purpose of the forum is not to be a platform for bullies, don't let them win.


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

I think that was a brilliant post. Good for you. A lady
After my own heart.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

HHSue: thanks to your question, I have learned something new too. I also believe there is no such thing as a stupid question. I have learned so much asking questions on KP.


----------



## ladijain (Oct 19, 2011)

!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

1grammyshouse said:


> I'm not really new to knitting, but I did take a 30 year break, so I'm rusty on a lot of knitting terminology. I'm always a little hesitant to ask questions on here because I'm afraid it's such a stupid question, that someone will "call" me on my stupidy. I have to say, you all have been wonderful to me and very helpful.
> 
> Because of all your help and encouragement, I'm attempting a sampler afghan with a lot of difficult (to me) patterns.
> 
> ...


If anybody "calls" you regarding your questions, it isn't you who are the dummy. I have been knitting for ages, too, and I sometimes have questions. There are so many kind and knowledgeable people visiting KP who answer, friends who are generous with their knowledge. Forget about the ignorant trolls who try to build their fragile egos by disparaging others. The only way to learn is to continue to seek knowledge. DH adds that there is always a harder pattern that is there for the challenge. I think it builds our confidence to deal with other aspects of life if we learn we can do what ever we set out to do. (giggle alert) He says I can do anything I darn well want as long as he allows it.


----------



## ladijain (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not agree with Winding Road! Is it necessary to be sarcastic? This site is for all knitters...new and experienced. You don't have to act so superior. Just saying.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Djavan said:


> Now I will hesitate before asking questions. My experience on KP has always been so helpful. We beginners run into patterns that use terminology that is foreign to us as in learning anything new. Thankful that 99.9% of you are willing to explain and give advice even though my questions about patterns are so very clear to you experienced people. Thank you all again for being there for us!!


Please don't be discouraged from posing your questions on this forum!! On the other hand, it's helpful to others to know that a search of the forum archives has already been performed. There is a lot of information available 24/7 and sometimes just a simple search helps clear up a murky issue.

Knowing what techniques or information has been considered in resolving an issue can be very helpful to more experience knitters in offering their guidance.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ladijain said:


> !


You agree with WindingRoad??? Um, unless my brain is malfunctioning, it was WindingRoad who was sarcastic.....


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> You agree with WindingRoad??? Um, unless my brain is malfunctioning, it was WindingRoad who was sarcastic.....


Nah she made a comment after that saying she did not agree with her ... this conversation in general is getting really confusing lol


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

Many of us are still learning; many patterns I see do have different terminology. The only way we learn is for the experienced to have patience with us. Thank you who had patience.


----------



## ladijain (Oct 19, 2011)

NOT AT ALL!!! I had misposted about the wrong person and revised it after I saw my post. &#128563;


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MartiG said:


> ... The patient Angels on here *want people to enjoy knitting so the craft stays alive*.


* :thumbup: Finally!!!* MartiG has stated exactly what's driving _some_ of us to keep returning to this forum!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

For those who're often puzzled by pattern instructions, the puzzlement may lessen over time, but there will _always_ be times you misread/misinterpret a direction in a clearly written pattern. How do I know this? I just did it myself this week. Over sixty years of knitting experience, over fifty of working from printed patterns, and it _still_ happens!

So, carry on asking and learning. As long as you're learning, you're still living.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> * :thumbup: Finally!!!* MartiG has stated exactly what's driving _some_ of us to keep returning to this forum!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> For those who're often puzzled by pattern instructions, the puzzlement may lessen over time, but there will _always_ be times you misread/misinterpret a direction in a clearly written pattern. How do I know this? I just did it myself this week. Over sixty years of knitting experience, over fifty of working from printed patterns, and it _still_ happens!
> 
> So, carry on asking and learning. As long as you're learning, you're still living.


Amen.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

gillyc said:


> The bit that I don't understand is
> 
> Shape armholes (RS) bind off 7 stitches. 64 sts left.
> decrease row: decrease three times more 56 sts left.
> ...


I have been hoping that someone would have answered this by now. Does it mean that you decrease 8 stitches in three blocks, 3, 2, 3 evenly across the next row? Or is it bind off 3, 3 & 2 at the start of the next three rows? 
I can see that that does not make sense as you need to do the same on both edges, unless this is one side, but the pattern says armholes plural.
I must be missing something awfully simple if I'm the only one puzzled by this.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Work even: no increase, no decrease (working to get a straight edge) e.g. - K1, work to the last st., K1 Row 2: K1, purl to the last st. K1 - work this way until the armhole measures the desired length then continue with the shaping instructions.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh Bellestarr u r 2 cute--- Thumpers Momma in Disneys Movie "BAMBI"-told him "Remember what your father said, and Thumper answers- IF YOU CAN'T SAY SOMETHIN NICE, DON'T SAY NOTHIN AT ALL!" 

I love the movie and that phrase, it is such a sweet thing to teach children/grandchildren !!!!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Jessica Jean-spoken like a champ, another dear old friend of mine also once said (I was fussing at myself for doing some stupid mistake-- at least when you make a mistake, it shows you were doing SOMETHING!) Health attitude I say ! and thank you soooooooooooooo much for all your helpful tips, answers, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gillyc said:


> The bit that I don't understand is
> 
> Shape armholes (RS) bind off 7 stitches. 64 sts left.
> decrease row: decrease three times more 56 sts left.
> ...


I think one needs to have the entire pattern in view in order to be able to decipher the directions. I imagine that somewhere above the part quoted, it says *Decrease row: xxxxxxxx* and that this bit is just telling you to work that decrease row three more times. Without seeing the whole pattern, your question must go unanswered.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I think one needs to have the entire pattern in view in order to be able to decipher the directions. I imagine that somewhere above the part quoted, it says *Decrease row: xxxxxxxx* and that this bit is just telling you to work that decrease row three more times. Without seeing the whole pattern, your question must go unanswered.


Thank you Jessica-Jean for reassuring me that I have not lost my marbles! What a relief!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes. Don't means don't why would you ask if you could?


No need to be so nasty..she's obviously a new knitter looking for help understanding the pattern


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ladijain said:


> NOT AT ALL!!! I had misposted about the wrong person and revised it after I saw my post. 😳


I didn't really think you did, I just wondered because, as others have noted, it was getting confusing ;~D.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I have been knitting steadily for 10 years and still have trouble reading pattern.Reading Knitting patterns are sometimes like learning a foreign language! No question is stupid, like others have said it is how we learn.


----------



## ladijain (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for any confusion. I just had to say something as I noted a lot of you did too. :thumbup: I feel sorry for anyone that is that unhappy that they have to berate others.


----------



## Manga (Sep 23, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Please, please don't let a handful out of thousands of people intimidate you into hesitating. The purpose of the forum is not to be a platform for bullies, don't let them win.


Thank You, SAMkewel!


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

BARBIE-s said:


> Oh Bellestarr u r 2 cute--- Thumpers Momma in Disneys Movie "BAMBI"-told him "Remember what your father said, and Thumper answers- IF YOU CAN'T SAY SOMETHIN NICE, DON'T SAY NOTHIN AT ALL!"
> 
> I love the movie and that phrase, it is such a sweet thing to teach children/grandchildren !!!!!


Yeah, knew it was Bambi but had no clue what his mama said LOL, being they were bunnies i thought i'd go with a carrot theme



And you know what? i say that all the time and it's actually a good lesson to go by! :thumbup:


----------



## knit-bead-read-repeat (Nov 3, 2014)

thank you quiltermouse for your patience and kindness in answering HotHandsSue...if the rest of you ("Seriously"...and "what part of don't don't you understand") haven't the patience to answer us "newbies" when we are confused and ask what apparently are "stupid" questions in your opinions...please don't bother replying and being so rude! "If you can't say something nice about (or to) somebody...don't say nuttin' at all!" This forum is for an exchange of ideas and directions which is why we come to ask the questions - and we really don't need a rude dressing down for asking a question we already feel embarassed about because we don't understand the way some people write the directions. Thank you for your KINDNESS!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knit-bead-read-repeat said:


> thank you quiltermouse for your patience and kindness in answering HotHandsSue...if the rest of you ("Seriously"...and "what part of don't don't you understand") haven't the patience to answer us "newbies" when we are confused and ask what apparently are "stupid" questions in your opinions...please don't bother replying and being so rude! "If you can't say something nice about (or to) somebody...don't say nuttin' at all!" This forum is for an exchange of ideas and directions which is why we come to ask the questions - and we really don't need a rude dressing down for asking a question we already feel embarassed about because we don't understand the way some people write the directions. Thank you for your KINDNESS!


So what does don't increase, don't decrease mean to you. Does it mean to decrease?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knit-bead-read-repeat said:


> thank you quiltermouse for your patience and kindness in answering HotHandsSue...if the rest of you ("Seriously"...and "what part of don't don't you understand") haven't the patience to answer us "newbies" when we are confused and ask what apparently are "stupid" questions in your opinions...please don't bother replying and being so rude! "If you can't say something nice about (or to) somebody...don't say nuttin' at all!" This forum is for an exchange of ideas and directions which is why we come to ask the questions - and we really don't need a rude dressing down for asking a question we already feel embarassed about because we don't understand the way some people write the directions. Thank you for your KINDNESS!


Did you bother to read any of the answers. I don't think so.


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Winding Road...Good Grief!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

grandma68 said:


> Winding Road...Good Grief!


I agree with you. Good grief people should learn to read. Thanks .


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> I agree with you. Good grief people should learn to read. Thanks .


If you bothered to read the last few pages you would see how unimpressed most people are with you.

Why bother commenting? you obviously can't be nice about it so what's the deal with the bad attitude? and furthermore why are you even here?

I'm gonna guess you either didn't get enough attention as a child, or you really are just this obnoxious.

Quit bullying, it's not impressing anyone


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bellestarr said:


> ... Quit bullying, it's not impressing anyone


Better if you quit responding. You can control what _you_ do/say, but never what another does.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Better if you quit responding. You can control what _you_ do/say, but never what another does.


Right again, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Better if you quit responding. You can control what _you_ do/say, but never what another does.


While i understand what you're saying, and actually do agree for the most part, clearly ignoring her comments is not solving the issue, and probably gives her the notion that she can carry on with her bad behaviour.

This is not the first time she has done this and i'm not ok with people like her running people off the site and making them unwilling to ask for help.

So do i regret anything i said? absolutely not, i guess we are all wired different, and that's fine. She's certainly not doing this great site any favors.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bellestarr said:


> While i understand what you're saying, and actually do agree for the most part, clearly ignoring her comments is not solving the issue, and probably gives her the notion that she can carry on with her bad behaviour.
> 
> This is not the first time she has done this and i'm not ok with people like her running people off the site and making them unwilling to ask for help.
> 
> So do i regret anything i said? absolutely not, i guess we are all wired different, and that's fine. She's certainly not doing this great site any favors.


Agreed.


----------



## Eliotg1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Work even means to continue without any more shaping. No bind offs or decreases until they tell you to do them, if necessary.


Sybil Suvalsky. I've been knitting for many years.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't worry, grasshopper!! We've all been there at some time or another.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bellestarr said:


> If you bothered to read the last few pages you would see how unimpressed most people are with you.
> 
> Why bother commenting? you obviously can't be nice about it so what's the deal with the bad attitude? and furthermore why are you even here?
> 
> ...


Who are you out to impress. I don't impress easily. So why would I want to impress. You need to read what was written not what you think was written. Read all the messages not just the one's you like.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Eliotg1 said:


> Work even means to continue without any more shaping. No bind offs or decreases until they tell you to do them, if necessary.
> 
> Sybil Suvalsky. I've been knitting for many years.


Wow that seems like a rude answer. Couldn't you have phased it nicer?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Wow that seems like a rude answer. Couldn't you have phased it nicer?


Obviously, some people are not impressionable, even when it would be to their advantage. I'd really like it if you'd answer the questions I posed to you earlier; it seems you always avoid doing that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Obviously, some people are not impressionable, even when it would be to their advantage. I'd really like it if you'd answer the questions I posed to you earlier; it seems you always avoid doing that.


I must have missed them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> You agree with WindingRoad??? Um, unless my brain is malfunctioning, it was WindingRoad who was sarcastic.....


So you didn't find my post of don't decrease, don't increase, don't do nuttin" with a response of "so I decrease" sarcastic. Or did you read the exchange.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I must have missed them.


BS


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> BS


I have no answer for BS see your doctor sounds sinister.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bellestarr said:


> Nah she made a comment after that saying she did not agree with her ... this conversation in general is getting really confusing lol


How can you tell?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I didn't really think you did, I just wondered because, as others have noted, it was getting confusing ;~D.


So you admit you're confused. When in doubt start from the beginning that usually works.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jinx said:


> Thank you for asking. Your question is perfectly reasonable. When she has a bad day she is rude and nasty to everyone. Then she tries to explain it by saying she was joking. Most do not find her comments funny.


So what does don't mean to you?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Here we go again *sigh*. Do you live alone and don't get enough attention? Did your dog pee on your ankle this morning? What's your point in playing the kinds of games you play on the forum? I'm just asking stupid questions so I can understand what's with you that compels you to repeat snarky behavior with little or no provocation..... Really, there are better, more positive ways of meeting your needs/wants than punishing the rest of the world over them. Doesn't that ever strike you as being inappropriate on a forum that prides itself upon being helpful and friendly? I'm generally a patient person, but I've been actually reading almost everything you post and I simply don't have any patience left right now.


Neither did I went I said don't decrease, don't increase,don't so nuttin. And was asked in the next post does that mean I decrease. Did you bother to read that or are you following the Piped Piper?

I made the same statement many others did DON"T DO NUTTIN...

I should run for Prez next year with all the powers you've bestowed on me.

BTW I've answered all these questions several times in this thread and that's probably why I bypassed your redundant tirade. I had hoped a person of your calibre would have been able to discern that. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Eliotg1 said:


> Work even means to continue without any more shaping. No bind offs or decreases until they tell you to do them, if necessary.
> 
> Sybil Suvalsky. I've been knitting for many years.


Welcome, Sybil! Glad to have you and your experience added to this (usually more amiable) group. Greetings!


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Who are you out to impress. I don't impress easily. So why would I want to impress. You need to read what was written not what you think was written. Read all the messages not just the one's you like.


lol not out to impress anyone especially not you, just despise rudeness, but i've been online for years and come across your type a lot, and for the record i read EVERY post in this thread because had i read only the ones i liked i certainly wouldn't have read yours.

Makes me wonder why you continue on the way you do, you should be ashamed at your age, seniority does not give you a free pass for disrespect.

I'm done replying to you now, quite frankly you're a waste of my time, but don't think people will continue putting up with your rudeness, it gets old real quick.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bellestarr said:


> lol not out to impress anyone especially not you, just despise rudeness, but i've been online for years and come across your type a lot, and for the record i read EVERY post in this thread because had i read only the ones i liked i certainly wouldn't have read yours.
> 
> Makes me wonder why you continue on the way you do, you should be ashamed at your age, seniority does not give you a free pass for disrespect.
> 
> I'm done replying to you now, quite frankly you're a waste of my time, but don't think people will continue putting up with your rudeness, it gets old real quick.


Suit yourself I never asked you to read my posts. Again what does don't mean to you. Does it mean you can do something? What does age have to do with anything? I hardly have seniority here. I was not disrespectful. I think it's disrespectful when you say don't and someone asks if they can anyway.

You might want to check out my sign on date compared to yours. Just sayin'


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

If I could just go back to the original thought in this thread, the answer to the question has appeared several times. But sometimes if you are puzzled, aggravated, feeling useless or whatever, you can lay the work down and go do something else. Why do so many people have a pile of UFOs? They became uninterested or maybe aggravated with those things (maybe) and went to work on a different project. In this case, I believe the problem was ironed out. If I cannot make headway on something, I have other things to do. There's housework, but I'm afraid a number of us do needlework to AVOID the housework.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Neither did I went I said don't decrease, don't increase,don't so nuttin. And was asked in the next post does that mean I decrease. Did you bother to read that or are you following the Piped Piper?
> 
> I made the same statement many others did DON"T DO NUTTIN...
> 
> ...


Do you have to work at being a bully or does it just come naturally to you?

No one pointed out that you used an apostrophe in the word "one's" when there shouldn't have been one many posts back. That was in consideration for your feelings. Why don't you try using the same consideration for others here? No on expects perfection from anyone else here. We're just a bunch of nice people trying to help each other. You should try it sometime.


----------



## pianogirl47 (Jan 2, 2015)

WindingRoad, you really have an attitude that is not appreciated here. If you knew everything when you started knitting, then congratulations. But I have an idea you asked "dumb" questions, too. Hot Hands Sue asked a legitimate question. All of us have times when instructions seem simple to one person and impossible to another. Sometimes a different perspective turns on the light bulb. Sarcasm is not the answer.


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm going to put an end to this. Hot Hans Sue asked a legitimate question. Winding Road replied " don't increase, don't decrease, don't do nuttin' " now WR wants to re-write history. No one thinks that statement was rude. It was the her next post "what part of don't don't you understand?" that we take exception to. It's very easy to think working even is obvious and sometimes it is. But if you read her pattern, the instructions do seem confusing especially for a beginner. I think it's best to ignore WR comments going forward and get back to talking about knitting. IMHO.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Lisebug said:


> I'm going to put an end to this. Hot Hans Sue asked a legitimate question. Winding Road replied " don't increase, don't decrease, don't do nuttin' " now WR wants to re-write history. No one thinks that statement was rude. It was the her next post "what part of don't don't you understand?" that we take exception to. It's very easy to think working even is obvious and sometimes it is. But if you read her pattern, the instructions do seem confusing especially for a beginner. I think it's best to ignore WR comments going forward and get back to talking about knitting. IMHO.


A rose by any other name is just a sweet. What did the other posters say. I see the Piped Piper is alive and well.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Lisebug said:


> I'm going to put an end to this. Hot Hans Sue asked a legitimate question. Winding Road replied " don't increase, don't decrease, don't do nuttin' " now WR wants to re-write history. No one thinks that statement was rude. It was the her next post "what part of don't don't you understand?" that we take exception to. It's very easy to think working even is obvious and sometimes it is. But if you read her pattern, the instructions do seem confusing especially for a beginner. I think it's best to ignore WR comments going forward and get back to talking about knitting. IMHO.


All except for that phrase CENTER 30 stitches. Look at the post before my don't one . What does it say?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Do you have to work at being a bully or does it just come naturally to you?
> 
> No one pointed out that you used an apostrophe in the word "one's" when there shouldn't have been one many posts back. That was in consideration for your feelings. Why don't you try using the same consideration for others here? No on expects perfection from anyone else here. We're just a bunch of nice people trying to help each other. You should try it sometime.


So is this a thread about grammar or helping a knitter. What is your contribution to the OP? You say you know me so well I don't give one flying fig what others think of my grammar or spelling and never have. Did you miss that also.


----------



## knit-bead-read-repeat (Nov 3, 2014)

OK LADIES! This is turning into a ridiculous middle school brawl - "she said, and then she said"...it is time to put everything away and JUST DROP IT! This is a forum and everyone has an opinion - and most all have chimed in - please --- can we just agree to disagree --remember the Golden Rule ("do (say) unto others...") and go back to being kind, pleasant and helpful to others. Thank you, all ---


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knit-bead-read-repeat said:


> OK LADIES! This is turning into a ridiculous middle school brawl - "she said, and then she said"...it is time to put everything away and JUST DROP IT! This is a forum and everyone has an opinion - and most all have chimed in - please --- can we just agree to disagree --remember the Golden Rule ("do (say) unto others...") and go back to being kind, pleasant and helpful to others. Thank you, all ---


I see you haven't been here long. Most everyone else who's told us how to behave hasn't gotten very far. Check out the spelling threads, grammar threads etc. for examples.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bellestarr said:


> While i understand what you're saying, and actually do agree for the most part, clearly ignoring her comments is not solving the issue, and probably gives her the notion that she can carry on with her bad behaviour.
> 
> This is not the first time she has done this and i'm not ok with people like her running people off the site and making them unwilling to ask for help.
> 
> So do i regret anything i said? absolutely not, i guess we are all wired different, and that's fine. She's certainly not doing this great site any favors.


Or any of the other sites she has snark bombed, either.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Or any of the other sites she has snark bombed, either.


What sites would that be?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> What sites would that be?


Oh, they're all right here on *this* site and we don't have to search very hard to find them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Oh, they're all right here on *this* site and we don't have to search very hard to find them.


She said other sites did you miss that too?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Oh, they're all right here on *this* site and we don't have to search very hard to find them.


Coming from the Queen that's a laugh.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> What sites would that be?


Yes, do tell! I'd like to go explore them; they might be interesting!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I feel like I'm in a group on Facebook


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Britty43 said:


> I feel like I'm in a group on Facebook


Me too.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> She said other sites did you miss that too?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> She said other sites did you miss that too?


No, dear, I did not miss it but I understood what she meant.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> I feel like I'm in a group on Facebook


My opinion of Facebook: :thumbdown:

If my youngest sister would turn on her phone and my cousins give me _their_ phone numbers, I'd be off FB forever and instantly!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My opinion of Facebook: :thumbdown:
> 
> If my youngest sister would turn on her phone and my cousins give me _their_ phone numbers, I'd be off FB forever and instantly!


Have an account but don't know the password. I wish my sons knew that you can actually TALK on a cell phone.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> No, dear, I did not miss it but I understood what she meant.


So did I.


----------



## Eliotg1 (Jan 27, 2015)

what is rude about my answer? I didn't mean for it to sound that way. I simply answered a question that was asked.


----------



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

O BOY !! Looks like I made a mess of things and I am truly very sorry I stirred the boiling pot. Maybe I can clear up one thing if you can give me the chance:
Please go back to the 1st post. I was asking about "working Even". Jessica-Jean was quick to respond, and by the time I responded to her message, Winding-Road came in and said not to increase or decrease. But you see, If I was to work EVEN and to keep doing what I was doing, then I was decreasing. So I then asked a 2nd question about should I keep decreasing? And then Winding-Road had to respond with her sideways answer. I admit, I was really hurt. I felt like a little girl getting teased, but when I thought about it more, maybe I wasn't asking it right. Its not easy asking a question about something I know nothing about. 
So the long and short of this is............ I am not going anywhere. lol I'm in this for the long haul and I am so very thankful and grateful to all of you who "SUPPORT" this site. and ME the new kid on the block


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

It just means continue


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

It just means continue


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> O BOY !! Looks like I made a mess of things and I am truly very sorry I stirred the boiling pot. Maybe I can clear up one thing if you can give me the chance:
> Please go back to the 1st post. I was asking about "working Even". Jessica-Jean was quick to respond, and by the time I responded to her message, Winding-Road came in and said not to increase or decrease. But you see, If I was to work EVEN and to keep doing what I was doing, then I was decreasing. So I then asked a 2nd question about should I keep decreasing? And then Winding-Road had to respond with her sideways answer. I admit, I was really hurt. I felt like a little girl getting teased, but when I thought about it more, maybe I wasn't asking it right. Its not easy asking a question about something I know nothing about.
> So the long and short of this is............ I am not going anywhere. lol I'm in this for the long haul and I am so very thankful and grateful to all of you who "SUPPORT" this site. and ME the new kid on the block


Sometimes the means justify the end. So you got your answer and now you can complete your project. I just thought you were joking about still decreasing but then others had to start a fire over some misplaced words.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jacquij said:


> It just means continue


That's the problem she was decreasing and she doesn't want to decrease any more work even means to not do anythihg. She was confused about the CENTER 30 stitches thinking she had to decrease to 30 from 56. Re-read the OP closely. It tells all.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> O BOY !! Looks like I made a mess of things and I am truly very sorry I stirred the boiling pot. Maybe I can clear up one thing if you can give me the chance:
> Please go back to the 1st post. I was asking about "working Even". Jessica-Jean was quick to respond, and by the time I responded to her message, Winding-Road came in and said not to increase or decrease. But you see, If I was to work EVEN and to keep doing what I was doing, then I was decreasing. So I then asked a 2nd question about should I keep decreasing? And then Winding-Road had to respond with her sideways answer. I admit, I was really hurt. I felt like a little girl getting teased, but when I thought about it more, maybe I wasn't asking it right. Its not easy asking a question about something I know nothing about.
> So the long and short of this is............ I am not going anywhere. lol I'm in this for the long haul and I am so very thankful and grateful to all of you who "SUPPORT" this site. and ME the new kid on the block


You didn't make a mess. I'm a mother and I don't know how many times I've said DON'T to my boys and then they've asked if they can do it ( again) And the answer was still DON'T...


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Eliotg1 said:


> what is rude about my answer? I didn't mean for it to sound that way. I simply answered a question that was asked.


Nothing at all was rude about your answer. Please scroll to the top of this page and you should see that you have at least one private message. Click on it, and you can read it (or them).


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am very disappointed in reading the nasty comments by a certain person regarding "work even", this is not what KP is about and in my opinion should not be allowed to happen.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> I am very disappointed in reading the nasty comments by a certain person regarding "work even", this is not what KP is about and in my opinion should not be allowed to happen.


In theory, this forum is open to all persons over age 18. It is a forum based in the USA - a country noted for freedom of speech. The Admin has seen fit to provide us with a means of reporting posts. Instead of kvetching _here_, why not use that 'Report Issue' button? Better yet, why not just let it drop?


----------



## ladijain (Oct 19, 2011)

Hear Hear!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Better if you quit responding. You can control what _you_ do/say, but never what another does.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Rainyday said:


> :
> [/quotes
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> What part of don't don't you understand?


That kind of a remark is totally uncalled for. Shame on you. :hunf:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MarionP said:


> That kind of a remark is totally uncalled for. Shame on you. :hunf:


What does don't mean to you?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MarionP said:


> That kind of a remark is totally uncalled for. Shame on you. :hunf:


Shame on you for not following ours advice. The OP and I have talked.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SilverSandy said:


> You are truly a nasty ass.


What's bitten you?! For an initial post and without even bothering to introduce yourself, this has got to be the least friendly post I've ever seen. I wonder if what you wrote is perhaps in relation to what you see in the mirror?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What's bitten you?! For an initial post and without even bothering to introduce yourself, this has got to be the least friendly post I've ever seen. I wonder if what you wrote is perhaps in relation to what you see in the mirror?


Compound name... Look familiar.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SilverSandy said:


> You are truly a nasty ass.


Oh darlin' you haven't seen the half of it yet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Compound name... Look familiar.


I have a terrible time remembering names, especially faceless ones. Though I did wonder if such an attitude was from a new arrival at KP or from someone just pretending to be new. I fear you may be right.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have a terrible time remembering names, especially faceless ones. Though I did wonder if such an attitude was from a new arrival at KP or from someone just pretending to be new. I fear you may be right.


Click on her name and read her other posts. She only has 4 including this one so it won't take ya long.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Click on her name and read her other posts. She only has 4 including this one so it won't take ya long.


Already did that before posting in response to him/her/it. Disagreeable and know-it-all attitude from just that sampling.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Already did that before posting in response to him/her/it. Disagreeable and know-it-all attitude from just that sampling.


But now she's gone before I could click on her. Did Admin take her off? Who was she, really?

I hate when these things happen and I don't know "the rest of the story"!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> But now she's gone before I could click on her. Did Admin take her off? Who was she, really?
> 
> I hate when these things happen and I don't know "the rest of the story"!


Well, her posts - all of them - _have_ been deleted by the Admin, but she's still listed as a KP user: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_list.jsp?username=SilverSandy

We'll never get the 'rest of the story'; Admin is very parsimonious in his/her/their (?) communications.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, her posts - all of them - _have_ been deleted by the Admin, but she's still listed as a KP user: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_list.jsp?username=SilverSandy
> 
> We'll never get the 'rest of the story'; Admin is very parsimonious in his/her/their (?) communications.


So was Silver Sandy just trying to get someone riled up so the thread would heat up again? Agitators should just stick to their knitting and stop trying to feed the bears.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> So was Silver Sandy just trying to get someone riled up so the thread would heat up again? Agitators should just stick to their knitting and stop trying to feed the bears.


I hear that feeding the bears can be a dangerous activity. :twisted:

Actually, I don't think she was trying to heat up any particular thread. From the looks of it, I'd say she went right to WindingRoad's posts and picked on her intentionally. Not smart.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I hear that feeding the bears can be a dangerous activity. :twisted:
> 
> Actually, I don't think she was trying to heat up any particular thread. From the looks of it, I'd say she went right to WindingRoad's posts and picked on her intentionally. Not smart.


She must have done her homework if she had a specific target in mind. A former forum member who has had a miraculous transformation and has been resurrected!. New Name, new beginning, truly a deeply religious experience!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> ... A former forum member who has had a miraculous transformation and has been resurrected!. New Name, new beginning, truly a deeply religious experience!


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Honestly though, some people carry grudges beyond all reason. We're a pretty diverse group here; in any such number of people - 129,399 at the moment - there are bound to be a few whose grasp of reason is poor.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> She must have done her homework if she had a specific target in mind. A former forum member who has had a miraculous transformation and has been resurrected!. New Name, new beginning, truly a deeply religious experience!


I must have told her off but for the life of me I don't remember what it was about. I tell people off a lot. Some of them are my best friends. We clear the air, we know where we stand with each other and then we move on. And if they can't well there are a lot of people in this world.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

CAN WE PLEASE JUST IGNORE THIS PERSON?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jacquij said:


> CAN WE PLEASE JUST IGNORE THIS PERSON?


Which one? 
By making this post, you are _not_ practicing what you preach.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I meant, do not participate in any arguments. Let's stick to our knitting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jacquij said:


> I meant, do not participate in any arguments. Let's stick to our knitting!


Right now - Total number of users: 129,554 and somewhere around five to six thousand posts each day. Among such a large group of humans from many countries, there are bound to be interactions that may lean towards other topics than that stated in the subject line. Because we're not in a seminar or classroom, such digressions are usually acceptable. I've read - numerous times - the rules that guide KP. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#4 I have yet to notice any line of them that suggests we stick to the topic. I imagine I am not the only KPer whose interlocutors for adult conversation are very limited. I thoroughly enjoy such drifts from topic. Those who do not are free to click away.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jacquij said:


> CAN WE PLEASE JUST IGNORE THIS PERSON?


DO YOU HAVE TO YELL AT US?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Right now - Total number of users: 129,554 and somewhere around five to six thousand posts each day. Among such a large group of humans from many countries, there are bound to be interactions that may lean towards other topics than that stated in the subject line. Because we're not in a seminar or classroom, such digressions are usually acceptable. I've read - numerous times - the rules that guide KP. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#4 I have yet to notice any line of them that suggests we stick to the topic. I imagine I am not the only KPer whose interlocutors for adult conversation are very limited. I thoroughly enjoy such drifts from topic. Those who do not are free to click away.


Thank you, Jessica-Jean. Sometimes the digressions lead to very interesting conversations, the way they do in face to face conversations in real time.

It is so easy to leave a conversation here in KP. Leave the topic, unwatch, go do the dishes, etc. I don't know why people complain about topics they don't like when they can just go away and let the rest of the group keep on enjoying their interactions. Guess there are those who just enjoy complaining!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Thank you, Jessica-Jean. Sometimes the digressions lead to very interesting conversations, the way they do in face to face conversations in real time.
> 
> It is so easy to leave a conversation here in KP. Leave the topic, unwatch, go do the dishes, etc. I don't know why people complain about topics they don't like when they can just go away and let the rest of the group keep on enjoying their interactions. Guess there are those who just enjoy complaining!


I'm still waiting for the answer. Who's making them read?


----------

